# K-9 stickers



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone have some sort of K-9 sticker on their vehicle?

I was thinking of getting one for my trucks to one, show I possibly have a K-9 with me in the event of a wreck, and also let the public know there is possibly a K-9 in my truck and to maybe steer folks away from petting my dog when I'm not around. 

I see a lot of "K-9 Unit" stickers but I dont want to come off as a cop so I'd rather stay away from such words. Anyone try have this going on?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

On the back window of my Suburban, I have this...









And on the side windows I used to have this before we put our kennel logo on it:








Below the head it says: "Working Dogs on Board"


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a ribbon style magnet that says I <3 My GSD on it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've been looking at a sticker that says,"Caution, over protective German Shepherd on board. Stay back". But theres other i would consider as well. generally as long as "they" know there may be a large dog on board such as a German Shepherd, people tend to stay clear.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I have a vinyl cutout of a GSD on my rear window, my uncle makes custom car graphics and was nice enough to make one for me, i'll have to snag a picture of it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have one on my van CAUTION K9. I asked for the sticker that does NOT say "police" or "unit". I put it on there because with weather like we have right now I have dogs in my van at work so I can take them out on breaks or before or after work to train and track on the property where I work. That way no one can look in and call security because there's dogs in the van. Duh! The sticker says so. I didn't want to come off as a cop either (not that any real law enforcement units are driving Mazda MPVs) so I have a few other GSD/dog stickers on there as well. I figure that makes it obvious I'm a dog trainer/enthusiast not a cop. No one has ever mistaken the vehicle as a law enforcement vehicle (I base this on how people drive, I figure if they thought I was a cop they would not pass me going 95mph).









http://vankelderdogs.dutchbingo.net/gear.html#van


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

My Jeep has "Caution Working Dogs" on the hard top glass. I figure it's vague enough to describe a whole bunch of different dog activities. People can't reach in to pet, anyway, since the glass doesn't open. When we're at events, I have a wire crate in the back and just have the back glass open.

I also have a spare tire cover that says "Caution Working Dogs" but don't currently have it on my Jeep.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Liesje said:


> I put it on there because with weather like we have right now I have dogs in my van at work so I can take them out on breaks or before or after work to train and track on the property where I work. That way no one can look in and call security because there's dogs in the van. Duh! The sticker says so.


Me too!!!  Ever since the weather got cooler Cisco has been coming with me to work. I can let him out several times through out the day and then go straight to the field after work for some training. 



Liesje said:


> I didn't want to come off as a cop either (not that any real law enforcement units are driving Mazda MPVs) so I have a few other GSD/dog stickers on there as well. I figure that makes it obvious I'm a dog trainer/enthusiast not a cop. No one has ever mistaken the vehicle as a law enforcement vehicle (I base this on how people drive, I figure if they thought I was a cop they would not pass me going 95mph).


People actually mistake me with a cop all the time before I put the kennel logos. I used to see them come down flying on the highway, as soon as they spotted me, they would slow down and get behind me. :rofl: It would happen every time! But then again, there are a lot of Suburbans out there used by cops/FBI/etc.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's been very nice, having the puppy at work instead of having to go home! Plus since I work on a college campus, he is getting TONS of socialization and we're practicing all sorts of stairs, elevators, bridges, crosswalks...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Can someone direct me to a good site for decals and stickers?


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

My suv the back window is often open. The other three justhave rolldown windows. 

Wondering how thatd look on a new white tahoe.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Liesje said:


> It's been very nice, having the puppy at work instead of having to go home! Plus since I work on a college campus, he is getting TONS of socialization and we're practicing all sorts of stairs, elevators, bridges, crosswalks...


Yep, I use co-workers to come down and socialize.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I actually bought most of my decals on Ebay, but the GSD head were from Car Decals Window Stickers Personalized License Plates


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you just want text, any place that does vinyl lettering can make them for you and they're not terribly expensive. (I think I paid $20 for my text.) A lot of the online decal manufacturers will also do custom pieces if you send them the graphics. On our past vehicle (the Escape) we had custom window decals I had made.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Silly question, can you remove it and apply to a new car or if you get a new vehicle you have to get new decals?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You have to get new decals.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Geez..........this puppy is costing me a fortune!!


----------



## RA'S Mom (Sep 12, 2010)

Don't you know it isn't the initial cost LOL it's the upkeep that kills the budget!:smirk:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got my CAUTION K9 from EliteK9, I think it was $12.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have three of the Oval Stickers you can get on Cafe Press. One for Malinois, one for Laekenois, and one for the North Amer. Dutch Shepherd Rescue.


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

I saw a great bumper sticker once on the freeway:
"Car Unlocked, Keys Under German Shepherd" with a pic of a barking GSD's head. Had to laugh!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Katey said:


> I saw a great bumper sticker once on the freeway:
> "Car Unlocked, Keys Under German Shepherd" with a pic of a barking GSD's head. Had to laugh!


:rofl:

I want that!!!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

MrsMiaW said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I want that!!!


It's for sale here Car is Unlocked Keys Under German Shepherd Bumper Sticker

My hubbie would kill me if I put a sticker on my car, but that is too funny!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have this on my training truck(purchased at CaninespecialTs)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I want to get one for my mom's Ford Windstar and my dad's Dodge Ram. The keys under the German Shepherd one is cool.lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've got a few,,the magnet ones,,a couple of big dog paws, a "woof" , a gsd head, an aussie sticker that says "my aussie is smarter than your kid", and one that everyone likes is a gsd outline that says "bitch on wheels"..

There's a really good vendor that I get all mine from at the dog shows


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I see the wag more
bark less 
but haven't found anyplace to get one...Help??


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I see the wag more
> bark less
> but haven't found anyplace to get one...Help??


I hadn't seen these before, but I like them! 
Here's a site that sells them:

Wag More Bark Less Car Magnet, Bumper Sticker, Leash Holder | Wag More Bark Less Products

Amazon sells them too, but they cost more. These guys have the magnets as well.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jane....love your decals...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Katey said:


> I saw a great bumper sticker once on the freeway:
> "Car Unlocked, Keys Under German Shepherd" with a pic of a barking GSD's head. Had to laugh!


 
OMG I WANT THAT ONE!!!!

Ebay and cafepress.com are pretty great sites to get stuff from. I'm an addict to both (when i'm not on here that is!!!).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thankyou for the link Liv! And thanks Renee for the compliment! I love the runfastbitehard one...simple yet sweeet!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I should get the Bitch on Wheels one for my mom;s car.lol. I love my mom, but she can get pretty crazy.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have this in my car window on one side (except with German Shepherd, not Golden Retriever of course):










The one above is a plastic sign so I can move it around or from car to car if I wanted. I've seen similar ones for sale on ebay, I got mine at a pet show.


This is on the other side's window:










It says "German Shepherds Rule the Road"


I also have a magnetic bumper sticker I can put on which says CAUTION K9, I got it at the USA Sieger show last year.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You know, it bothers me when people have the "my dog is smarter than your _____" type of stickers. I don't see why one has to use a put-down in order to be funny.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> You know, it bothers me when people have the "my dog is smarter than your _____" type of stickers. I don't see why one has to use a put-down in order to be funny.


That bothers me too. 

So does the sticker I've seen that says "My german shepherd is smarter than your honor student AND wants to eat your chihuahua"

That just gives a bad/mean name to GSDs regarding the chihuahua. It is obviously very apparently obvious that our GSDs are smarter than most honor students, though.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I got breed stickers from My Jolly Family. There aren't too terrible many with a Dutch Shepherd on it. I got Dutch Shepherd and Yellow Labrador - super cute. I used to have K-9 ONE stickers all over too but no more...


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

I found a site where you can order vinyl letters to your size you want, and different colors, and effects. 

Im getting "Caution K-9" in black Premium Reflective Vinyl:

Premium-quality, high-performance, engineering-grade, retro-reflective 5mil cast vinyl meets or exceeds Federal Specifications L-S 300C (Reflectivity 1) and ASTM-D-4956-99.

I went with reflective to add a little more spiff to my truck. Cost without shipping for roughly a 2'4" x 4" was $25


----------

